# Canon AE-1 Program. How to shoot on a gloomy day?



## Jktxiix (Mar 18, 2013)

I got a new camera Saturday. And today I just want to take a couple photos. 
Still new to aperture, ISO, Shutter speed. 
I'm out and about right now and just want to know some basic setting to set my camera to for shooting on a grey kinda gloomy day. It's light outside the sky is just grey so there's not much sunlight. I have whatever lens comes with the camera. THANKS


----------



## pgriz (Mar 18, 2013)

This link may be of use to you:  Ultimate Exposure Computer.

I have used his tables to train my eye to recognize the approximate exposure values (still a work in progress), and do so independently of what my camera meter and my incident light meter tell me to do.  His first chart tell me that for heavy overcast, you're looking at EV12.  Looking at his second chart, and assuming you're using ISO 100 film, something like 1/60 sec at f/8 should work for the material exposed to the sky.  If you're shooting shaded areas, those are typically 2-3 stops dimmer, so you'd need to have 1/30 sec at f/4 (3 stops dimmer than the first setting I gave you).


----------



## Tuffythepug (Mar 18, 2013)

What is the film speed of the film you have in it?   If you are using ISO 400 you can set your shutter speed at 125th sec. and be just fine for most shots on an overcast day.   Maybe even 250th sec. or  500th sec...depending upon how gloomy it is.      Set your camera on one of those speeds and check to make sure that the camera can select an appropriate aperture for the available light.  If you are using ISO 100 you'll probably have to stick with 125th sec. in overcast conditions.   Make sure you set the correct ISO on the camera itself or your camera's meter will not be accurate.   The AE-1 is a fine camera that should work very well for you;  assuming it's in good condition and you use it properly


----------



## Jktxiix (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes I'm using 400 film. 
Is that all I should do?


----------



## Tuffythepug (Mar 18, 2013)

Basically yes.  Just make sure you have set your cameras ISO setting to 400.   Try a 250th sec. setting and see what aperture is selected by your camera.  You have a depth of field preview lever on that camera so you can see what your depth of field will be at any combination of shutter and aperture before you take the shot.   And, it's always a good idea to bracket exposures to make sure you get the best exposure whenever possible.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 18, 2013)

I suggest you keep a notebook of what you shot your frames at, what the camera metered at, etc.  Then when looking at the results, you can relate what you did to the results obtained.  If you had a digital camera, that information would be automatically captured by the camera, but with film, you need to do some extra work.   Once you learn this stuff, you won't need to keep notes (although it's a good habit).


----------



## Railphotog (Mar 18, 2013)

You could always set the mode dial to "P" (Program) and let the camera take care of things.   That's why it is there.


----------

